# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Just in Case...Last Legend no longer making swords

## VicK-K

Hello:

I was wondering if anyone has any info on the status of Last Legend?  I ordered a sword from them last Sept (2008) and the communication has been sporadic at best.  .

Been emnailing twice a month and no replies...called and left messages..no return calls...Now when I call I get is a recording saying they are at the factory and will be back when they will be back..

Any ideas as far as trying to get this solved and my sword delievered would be appreciated...

Vic in Vegas

----------


## M. Vaughn

Hey Vic, there are quite a few of us in the same boat on this.  There is another thread on this subject...

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=95963

It seems that the only thing to do is either wait and hope they get their stock in eventually, or try to get your money back through your bank or credit card company.

----------


## VicK-K

M: Thank you...I will try some more to get ahold of them..maybe I will succeed...I don't know...

I should of got that No-Dachi that JPH made but nooooo I went ahead and ordered a smaller sword from Last Legend and now I am waiting...it's been over a year now and NO calls back or e-mails from LL....Sigh

Thanks for the reply...

Vegas Vic

----------


## A. Lones

Hi guys, I ordered my iaito from Aoi Budogu in the last week of July 2009, a company out of Vancouver, and was told it would take up to 12 weeks or maybe longer to actually get my grubby hands on it because it is custom made in Japan.  I am fine with that, I would rather have what I want than something short of the mark.  It seems LL also does a lot of custom work as well and if that is the case a sword ordered in September is still relatively short time.  We, comming from a disposable instant culture, often forget that some things take time; not everything is mass produced by machines.  hope that helps.

----------


## VicK-K

A. Lones:

I ordered the sword in question in September 2008....so it is been 13 months when I was originally told 8 to 12 weeks...I have not been able to get in contact with anyone at Last Legend in the last 6 months +..calls to their answering machine are going unreturned as are e-mails to them..I just want to know what is going on...

The last contact I had with them was in March 2009 and I was told that my sword was in the "shipment they just recieved" and I was to call back in about two weeks so they could have time to check it..inspect..etc...  I called back two weeks later and no real person answers..just their machine saying they were either busy, closed or out of the country depending upon what day I called....

So..a two to three month wait has grown to 13 months and still going...

Oh well....next time I will know better..maybe I will just take Jim up on his offer to walk me though making my own....once he gets the new equipment installed.....I may get the  sword I ordered..I may not..as it is..it looks like I am in for a rough time as Last Legend isn't anywhere to be seen as far as I know...I just want to know what my order's status is...that's all...

Last Legend came so highly recommended and all...sigh

Vegas Vic

----------


## BradleyAnderson

Can't you formally write them, leave a message, fax them, etc ALL indicating your problem, and CANCELLING your order? Waiting over a year is ridiculous no matter what the reputation or quality of product is. You can find a comparable or better blade out there and get it in much shorter time - even if it is custom.
I suggest you cancel the order, move on, be happy again.

----------


## VicK-K

Mr Anderson:

If I could get a hold of someone there that would be a good  start. It is hard to do anything without some real person on the other end..I have written via US Post and no answer from that avenue either.  I just want to know what is going on if the sword is there or not. If it IS in..I would like to complete the transaction..if it is NOT in..then I will cancel my order..and get my refund back..but I don't know either way.  That is the problem..no return communication from them..

Vegas Vic

----------


## les yeich

i have some kind of far-back issues with ll. the thing is, the pieces i've seen in person and held were actually pretty nice (at least as far as the "newer" generation). the mounts never impressed me but the blades had pretty nice designs. my problem with ll (and it's only a very minor problem, as it has now been some time and i am willing to give any seemingly dedicated company the benefit of the doubt) has always been their marketing and customer support. when they first came out their marketing was what i would consider *the* pinnacle of mud-slinging, self-bravado advertising the sword world has seen. i did order a customized mk. v (i believe- memory fuzzy) which took about a year before it was "in house". when i was informed that the same was the wrong color, i said that was okay and that i would take it. incredibly enough it then surfaced that it had already been shipped back to be fixed. after a few more months i canceled the order. the various people i spoke with all said very different things about the line, and i started feeling uncomfortable with the order fairly early on. to my knowledge a lot of those issues have been fixed but it's odd that these issues with back orders come up every now and then, and without fail ll is said to be visiting their forge...

my personal advice is that if a proprietor you are dealing with seems to be avoiding you or disappearing, then it's time to seek other options. if you're really enamored with the piece then look into finding an in-stock item. my experience with "customized" production blades has generally been one of slight disappointment. i've never received or seen an in-factory customized blade, that i wouldn't have preferred to order stock, and have someone else customize for realistically not much more. if you feel the wait isn't worth the product, then don't hesitate to take whatever steps necessary to cancel your order. you might find their next correspondence will be to the effect that your item is ready to ship...

----------


## VicK-K

Mr Yeich:

IF I could ever get a hold of someone at LL it would be a good thing but....it's not happening...I called again just to see and their message said that they are at their factory getting the next shipment ready and will be back at the end of the month..only thing is they didn't specify which month..or year for that matter.

OK IF the sword is done and in their hands I WILL conclude the transaction if not then I will cancel and get my deposit back...That is IF I CAN EVER GET AHOLD OF SOMEONE there...

Now I am kicking myself for not snatching up that no-dachi that JPH made for book 4when I had the chance. However, I am going to take him up on the offer to walk me through the process and make my own...that way I won't have anyone else to blame but me for it...

I will keep all posted if there are any responses from LL in the mean time...

Thank you for your advise...

Vegas Vic

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:


An update on my Last Legend dilemma...it is now the "end of the month" and they are still not answering their phones.  The same recording .."We are currently at the factory and will be back at the end of the month" thing...I did notice that they did not say which month..or which year for that matter.

I think I got taken for my deposit and I am not at all happy about it..and there simply is no one there to even ask for it back...I am considering taking this to the US Postal Inspectors and letting them deal with it...$450.00 may not seem like a lot of money to some people but that is what I spend in groceries in a month.  

Well now I will be a lot more careful, the sad thing is that they had a good reputation and now..well..I am not happy at all.  At least this got me to decide to take Jim up on his sword making offer...once I am done spraying for the season..

If anything further happens I will keep you all advised.

Vegas Vic

----------


## George Roesler

I am sorry to hear about your trouble with Last Legend I was fortunate enough with them when I last purchased a Katana from their company 4 years ago. Which brings me to my point I have a Dragon model LL410, forge folded (sharp as a razor blade) with Bohi it is a work of art and it is for sale if you or anyone else in this forum are interested. This sword has only cut one goza mat in the entire time I have owned it. 
I am planning on placing it on Ebay if I cannot find a buyer in a couple of weeks. I paid 869.00 for it and due to serious financial trouble I am willing to sell it for 500.00.
I can provide plenty of photos for those who are interested.

----------


## BradleyAnderson

> I think I got taken for my deposit and I am not at all happy about it


Did you use a credit card? If so, would you have the option of canceling the charge through them? 
If that's the case, I'm sure if you actually talked to a rep at the card company and explained the situation, they may be able to do something? 
Just a thought.

----------


## VicK-K

Mr. Anderson:

I would like to know the status first of my order, cause if the sword is in fact done and in their hands I will most certainly fulfill my obligation on this transaction (and believe me it will be the last one I ever have with Last Legend) but if it is not completed I will seek the return of my 50% deposit as soon as I can get it back.

I just called LL a few moments ago..still the exact same message on their machine so I will give it a little while longer and see what exactly happens. If I do not get a hold of them by the end of this month...I will go to my card company and the US Postal Inspectors as well on this.  Of all the options, ideally getting the sword is the top of the list

Thank you all for the advise

Vegas Vic

----------


## Colin Wagner

I was faced with problems from Last Legend as well. The "we will be back by the end of the month" message was made about a half of a year ago, and they still aren't back.
I really would recommend trying to get your money back from your credit card company if possible. It may take awhile, but seems to be the only way. I got all of my money back, but it did take quite a bit of time to convince my credit card company.
I hope things work out for everyone, and I'm sorry to see a company like Last Legend fall into such problems.

----------


## Johnny M.

I got a LL mk1 way back when They were starting off as a company. My dad ordered it a good couple months before christmas in hopes to give it as a gift. I recieved it in march. Enough said.

Despite the customer service problems, however, it is a good blade.

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:

Just an update..I called Last Legend yet again this morning, hoping in vain that I wold actually get someone on their end and well..didn't happen. Same message that they are at the factory...be back end of the month...

Ok..I have been patient enough...now I am going to go through the US Post Office and see what can be done

More on this as it progresses..

Vegas Vic

----------


## Jeff Ellis

Vick, I would suggest a registered letter. It's odd, but the forge they used (last I'd heard) seems to go through these phases where they are great, then they fall apart, and then they're fine again. Credit card companies are great, until you hit the 90 day point, and then they can't do anything for you.

----------


## VicK-K

Jeff:

I am going to go talk with the US Postal Inspectors following the advise of my frined Jim...he said that is way too long and for all anyone knows..they are defunct so I am going down tomorrow and register a complaint, or at least see what I need to do to get this all started...

I will let you all know what happens when I get back

Vegas Vic

----------


## Colin Wagner

> Vick, I would suggest a registered letter. It's odd, but the forge they used (last I'd heard) seems to go through these phases where they are great, then they fall apart, and then they're fine again. Credit card companies are great, until you hit the 90 day point, and then they can't do anything for you.


I am pretty sure I was over the 90 day limit when I called my credit card company.

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:

well I talked to my local US Postal Inspector and he told me the course of action to take...As Mr. Ellis suggested,  I was instructed to write a letter, stating the facts, the dates of my calls, copies of the e-mails I sent and a request for refund via certified mail with a return reciept, which I did today. I am giving them until the end of this month to either produce my sword or my refund. Admittedly I would prefer to get the sword..but at this time I do not think that will happen. I guess I should be happy enough to be able to get my refund.

Now if they do not respond by the end of the month the US Postal Service will step in at that time. They had such a decent reputation too..that's the sad part...

OH well..I am just going to be happy with what I get.

Just an update.

Vegas Vic

----------


## DouglasCole

> Hello:
> 
> well I talked to my local US Postal Inspector and he told me the course of action to take...As Mr. Ellis suggested,  I was instructed to write a letter, stating the facts, the dates of my calls, copies of the e-mails I sent and a request for refund via certified mail with a return reciept, which I did today. I am giving them until the end of this month to either produce my sword or my refund. Admittedly I would prefer to get the sword..but at this time I do not think that will happen. I guess I should be happy enough to be able to get my refund.
> 
> Now if they do not respond by the end of the month the US Postal Service will step in at that time. They had such a decent reputation too..that's the sad part...
> 
> OH well..I am just going to be happy with what I get.
> 
> Just an update.
> ...


Thanks for this.  I will likely follow the same pathway.

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:

Just an update and it doesn't look good...I just tracked my certified mail I sent to Last Legend, it was sent back to me on Dec 23, as "not picked up"..so I should be getting that back either today or tomorrow I imagine.  After reading that on the USPS.gov site taht it is in the process of being returned.... I once again called Last Legend and their phone just rang and rang, not even their answering machine picked up.

I am starting to get that "sinking feeling" in the pit of my stomach that I could of quite easily lost over $500.00 on the deposit....Well I will await the return of my certified mail and well, I will take the next step and that will be talking to the Postal Inspectors I guess.

Sad but they had a pretty good reputation too...Now their answering machine isn't even picking up messages.

Dang...

Vegas Vic

----------


## VicK-K

Hello!!

Ok...I just found out from the website at Last Legend that they are no longer producing swords and I guess out of business... and now I am rather upset. I AM following this up with the US Postal Inpectors and hopefully they can do something to get my $547.00 deposit back.

Man..this is NOT fun at all

Vegas Vic

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:

I don't mean to "double post" but I just looked at the Last Legend website to see if they had any updates cause I still can't reach them and they have a notice that they are no longer producing swords. I am taking this up with the USPS Inspectors and see what I can do get get my refund back

Boy this just riles me up

Vegas Vic

----------


## Glen C.

Vic

There is no need to produce more threads regarding this and for anyone one else to need paying attention to both, or find them again. The original thread has been updated with a new header.

Do keep in mind that this is not a venue for resolving these issues. As this thread has been potentially informative it has been left open, as opposed to the daily (weekly, monthly, annually) news for griping. 

Glen

P.S.

A bit more below

I am more or less copying what should be common sense and helpful for all to consider on venues such as this. I will add one more suggestion and that is to talk to the local district attorney general for the location of the original sale/transaction.

_The natural progression of allowing a forumite/customer post an accusation against a polisher, maker, dealer, retailer, etc. (I'll refer to such as "Seller" - be they selling a product or a service) is that the accused will want to share their side of the story. When the post is made, it's usually because of communication breakdown between the two.

Sometimes the customer has no recourse but to bring public pressure. At times, I've seen unreasonable customers try to manipulate public sentiment to force the Seller into an unfair action path.

What ends up happening is a massive "he said, she said" avalanche of e-mails, PMs, etc. that forces everyone to go through an overwhelming amount of information which is proportionate to the anger and frustration - which almost always leads causes SFI's trademark "warm and friendly" atmosphere to change.

This drags Moderators through mud and minutiae unnecessarily, even though SFI's policies is that we do not arbitrate, PERIOD. We simply do not have the manpower bandwidth for it. Further, arbitration unnecessarily duplicates already-available services out there.

People should give consideration to the Better Business Bureau's Dispute Resolution Services.

Now another thing that comes to mind is that if any forumite wants to volunteer moderating a blog (e.g. www.blogger.com) and will allow both sides to express and resolve the issue, then we're okay with linking to the blog. By linking, we are not endorsing either side; the act of linking is impartial and non-judgmental. What we will draw the line on is if argumentation spills over to SFI in a way that violates the Code of Conduct.

Over the years, we've had a few legal threats to forumites cross our desks, and more than often, I found the threat repugnant and reflected badly at the one making the threat in the first place. Threat assessment has to be made on a per-case basis. The less cases we have the better! One time we approached to warn people of a certain con arist who ripped people off the antique swords. A victim wrote me, with various figureheads in that aspect of the antique sword industry also contacting me unanimously. Based on their reputation in the community, I had every confidence that what they were saying about the accused individual was true. I invited the accused individual to share his side of the story on SFI, but he instead blasted us with a lawsuit threat. Nothing materialized, as the community stood together. This was a community effort, communicated by private e-mails._

----------


## VicK-K

Glen:

If I offended you or anyone with my posting in regards to Last Legend, I apologise fully. All I wanted was some help/aid/advice as to how to actually get a "real body" on the phone with them. I see now that from all I can tell that they have shut down or skipped out. My last e-mail I sent this morning bounced back as undeliverable. 

Oh well...I guess that is the chance one takes when you do these things. Still I am going to follow through with this and see what I can do. They are in California and I am down in southern Nevada, so I will make some phone calls as per your suggestion to the Atty Gen. and see where I can go to as well. Thank you for that bit of info.

Once again..if I offended I am sorry...I just wanted to know if anyone knew how to get a real person on the phone...

Vegas Vic

----------


## Glen C.

Hi Vick,

No offense taken or offered here. I am simply trying to condense any effort, instead of dilluting the converations and available information. Suggestions mentioned already, should (maybe) have been already pursued.

Glen

----------


## M. Vaughn

Well I used Paypal, and if anyone did the same, it looks like it isn't possible to file a claim to get your money back after 45 days.  Seeing as it's been about 15 months, looks like that's $175 down the drain for me.  I hope you can get your money back, Vick, thanks for the updates.

----------


## Elton Ushio

http://www.bbb.org/northeast-califor...ls-ca-47017935

----------


## Travis Nicko

Woah...I just bought a taketoshi katana from this company off of ebay a couple weeks ago.  Sure didn't know it was LL's latest incarnation, although I did notice that the specs on the sword matched one listed as in stock on swordarmory's website.

----------


## Elton Ushio

The point of the posted link is that Vic apparently is not dealing with a defunct, liquidated or bankrupt company.  The companies are one and the same, and as such, he has valid contact information and some legal hope of financial recovery.

Best wishes!

----------


## VicK-K

Hello!!

An update..This is now in the hands of the USPS postal inspectors...what happens now...well that is up to them as  I gave them all the documented items I had as far as attempts of communications and so forth, the call logs on my phone bill, e-mails and the returned certified mail and everything else they asked for... and I was told that they will "follow up on this"  so that's probably the best I can do at this point. 

while I was there.. the USPS inspectors called Last Legend on speaker phonefrom their  office and they got a recording that that said "ANNOUNCEMENT.. no one is available to take your call..thank you for calling, good bye".. The Postal Inspectors did not look happy...so it's in their hands now...

(Glen...THANK YOU sir for letting this thread continue..I do appreciate it..)

So now it is in the hands of the Postal Service...  Looking back..I should of gotten that sword from Dr Jim when I had the chance but oh well...I AM taking him up on his offer to walk me through making my own and so far it is going pretty well as far as I can tell.. Still, as it is now..I am out well over $500.00 to Last Legend..I am leaving this up to the "powers that be" to handle that aspect of things....  

Like I said before..Last Legend had a pretty decent reputation..yet.. but now?? It is out of my hands..  When something else happens..I will let ya all know...

Vegas Vic...

----------


## k.moralee

I think if they've go bankrupt then there's not much they can do apart from wait for the oncoming storm Vick mate. Repo men and international court orders.....I personally think it reflects more on todays screwed up economy than Last legend as a company and when the $hi&  hit the fan they are just in the wrong place at the wrong time.....it's a sad state of affairs but as a company they did have a good reputation, albeit gone now by the look of things.....

You look like you will get back what you paid, last legends reputation has taken a massive blow and neither you nor any subscriber has reaped any benefit but they have came out of this worse off. Reputation gone, forge probably gone etc....it is a perfect picture of where we stand as a world wide community

Sincerely 
Kris

----------


## VicK-K

Hello:

Here's an update on my troubles with Last Legend.. I heard back from the US Postal Service Inspectors and they have not been able to contact anyone from LL through their "usual channels" so as far as what the Inspectors told me they are going to send someone out to their location with my paperwork and what happens next all depends upon what they find when they go out there.

The Inspectors also told me to keep trying to contact them and I will, so that is where it is presently.

More information will be posted as things happen.  At this point I would like my $$ back as from all that I can tell, Last Legend is pretty much out of business.

Vegas Vic

----------


## Scott Turchin

Edited -  :Smilie:

----------


## tiziano s.

_Last Legend is pretty much out of business._
In Europe:
http://www.katachi-art.com/index.php...b56d6bb42d8fa8

----------


## J Cooper

Hey all,

Sorry to resurrect the dead here, but is LL definitely defunct? The only reason I ask is because they still have their website up, normally it would be taken down by now :Confused: 
http://www.lastlegend.com/05kat/05kat.htm

----------


## Jonathan Frances

The second line of text on the page you provided is:
"We are sorry but Last Legend is no longer producing swords."

----------


## Glen C.

> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry to resurrect the dead here, but is LL definitely defunct? The only reason I ask is because they still have their website up, normally it would be taken down by now
> http://www.lastlegend.com/05kat/05kat.htm


Normally, this thread might have been closed long ago.

There are a lot of dead sites on the net but some are left up for reference. This thread had been left up for reference as well but apparently reading doesn't make sense of it for some.

Cheers

GC

----------

